# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Zaostala posteljica i kiretaza

## Tetka

Dakle, proslo je 2 mj od poroda i ja ne prestajem krvariti. Krvarenje ( tj. kronicni smedji iscjedak) je ttrajao 2 mj, prestao je na 3 dana i nakon toga sam dobila krvarenje kao menstruaciju.
Doktorica mi je dala endometrin i rekla ako na njega ne stane da bi trebala u bolnicu. 
Kad se sumnja na zaostalu posteljicu?
Ima li koja od vas iskustva s time?

----------


## Mimah

I meni je dala te tabletice, ali je pisalo da se ne preporučaju tijekom dojenja pa nisam pila nego sam išla u bolnicu. Tamo su me ultrazvučno pregledali, zaključili da je posteljica zaostala i išla sam na kiretažu taj dan. 
Ako odeš na kiretažu, zamoli da budu jako nježni da nemaš poslije mojih problema.  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

Ja sam zakurila na 39, pa su me hospitalizirali dva tjedna nakon poroda...tjedan dana na antibioticima...prvu noć je poispadalo toga iz mene...ali sam morala ostat u bolnici još tjedan.. bar sam se naspavala i riješila soora  :Cool:  kod mene ti je čaša uvijek na pola puna.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ripcord

Meni su isto vidjeli na uzv.

----------

